# CAN-AM Pro's and Con's



## twoatatime (Jan 4, 2004)

Folks- 

At the last minute, I started looking into this model. Main uses are plowing snow, pulling yard attachments, ice fishing and also recreation. Mainly, I am looking for reasons for not gettting into one of these units. I'm looking at the 500cc 4WD. I already know about the price, but any other first hand knowledge to stay away from this unit would be appreciated. Other units I was looking at was the Suzuki King Quad and the Honda. 

thanks,


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I am more then satisfied with mine.


----------



## pikeman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a 07 max 500 and don't have any problems with it. I use it for plowing snow, ice fishing, and a little trail riding. If I were to get another one I would get the 650 because of the diff front suspension on it. The 2010 models you can get power steering also. The 500 can-ams have the most hp of any 500s and come close to most 660s.


----------



## sprk692 (Jan 17, 2009)

Im not a big fan of anything that is belt driven!!! Therefore i have a 08 Honda Rubicon. Yeah I may be giving up some Hp but it hasnt left me stranded or walking yet!!!


----------

